# Where to start with Gaunts Ghosts



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

For some reason i've never got round to reading Gaunts Ghosts despite knowing what a reputation it has, but that ends now. Am i right in thinking i start here:

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer-40000/Gaunts-Ghosts/Founding-The-softback.html

which ones follow on from those three though? 
Cheers


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

They're all great books, although I've only read the first two omnibuses.

You're right that the _Founding_ contains the first three novels (_First and Only, Ghostmaker_ and _Necropolis_).

After that it's _The Saint_, the second omnibus, containing _Honour Guard_,_Guns of Tanith_, _Straight Silver_ and _Sabbat Matyr_.

The Final Omnibus is _The Lost_, contaning _Traitor General, His Last Command, The Armour of Contempt_ and _Only in Death_.

The next two books (_Sabbat Worlds_ (An Anthology including various authors), and _Blood Pact_), are avalible in October.

Hope I helped.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Bane_Of_Kings is right, although Blood Pact is already available as a hardback. If you can, try and get a hold of Double Eagle, although if you do, don't read it until after _The Saint_, as it contains spoilers for that, but also ties in with those novels


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, I forgot about _Double Eagle_. Also, _Titanicus_, although not strictly being a _Gaunt's Ghosts_ Novel, is set in the Sabbat Worlds. However, It is a standalone.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

The natural thing to do, would be reading the Omnibus' in chronological order, simply to avoid complexities by reading a later Omnibus (Such as _The Lost _or _The Saint_) and spoilers, such as the deaths of varying characters. The only other variable, I would even consider is that of the price/value of each Omnibus. I believe, they are all the same price, but the latter two reach into the 1000's whilst_ The Fou_nding only the traditional 768 pages; thus in terms of book-economy (which makes me seem like a rather tight prick) I would advice _The Lost_.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I still consider _Sabbat Martyr_ as the best GG book, none of them are anything but great yet this one (part of the _The Saint_ story arc) is by far the one that contains, for me, the most heartache of all the books so far.

So definitely read them chronologically, and as Bane said read _Double Eagle _between_ The Saint_ and _The Lost_.


----------



## Insurance (Sep 8, 2010)

to add to this thread, does it matter if you read the gaunt's ghost series before the ravenor omnibus? are there any connections? i've read eisenhorn and can't decide which dan abnett series to read next.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Insurance said:


> to add to this thread, does it matter if you read the gaunt's ghost series before the ravenor omnibus? are there any connections? i've read eisenhorn and can't decide which dan abnett series to read next.


There are no connections beyond having the same author. 

As to what next, I personally didn't like the Ravenor books, I thought he lost his way a bit towards the end. Try _Titanicus._ It's one of my favourite Abnett books. Then hit the Ghosts books.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Baron, acutally it was DA who said that. Also, Insurance, there are some mentions of the name "Ravenor" in the first or second GG omnibus I do believe, but no spoilers or anything that'll ruin Ravenor for you.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> There are no connections beyond having the same author.
> 
> As to what next, I personally didn't like the Ravenor books, I thought he lost his way a bit towards the end. Try _Titanicus._ It's one of my favourite Abnett books. Then hit the Ghosts books.


Actually there are some connections beyond author, Ravenor is set a couple of hundred years before the Gaunt's Ghost series and is already a published author himself- he was the one who created the Armour of Contempt thesis and Gaunt counts him as one of his favourite authors, which I think is a cool tie-in.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> I still consider _Sabbat Martyr_ as the best GG book, none of them are anything but great yet this one (part of the _The Saint_ story arc) is by far the one that contains, for me, the most heartache of all the books so far.


Aye... I had lost a piece of my soul by the end of _Sabbat Martyr_... A piece i doubt i will ever reclaim... :cray:

CP


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

right, well cheers for all the info, ordered the first omnibus, looking forward to it


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> right, well cheers for all the info, ordered the first omnibus, looking forward to it


_
In menacing Darth Vader voice:_

"You've chosen well, young one." *oooooohhhh mmmaaaaaannnn* *ooooooohhh maaaaannn*


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

It has arrived, kiss goodbye to my weekend!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Just finished Sabbyt Martyr, all i can do is agree with what Plos said at the top of this page  But i was dreading it happening. The moment Corbec visted Wyze, found out he had some nalwood and then said he was making coffins i had a feeling Corbec would end up in a nalwood one by the end of the book. Made it no easier when i read it though

Lijah fething Cuu.......


----------

